# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Cientos de familias de zonas altas de Lima se beneficiarán con instalación de piscigranjas

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Huacho, ago. 31 (ANDINA).-* En las zonas altoandinas de las provincias limeñas, el gobierno regional trabaja en un proyecto que consiste en la instalación de piscigranjas, cuyo objetivo es impulsar el desarrollo productivo, turístico y social de estas comunidades, muchas de ellas en condición de pobreza extrema.  
El gerente de Desarrollo Económico, Carlos Gonzales Taranco, informó que tres proyectos de piscigranjas se trabajan en las zonas de Rapaz y Cochaquillo, en la provincia de Oyón, y San Antonio, en la provincia de Huarochirí. 
Señaló que en la provincia de Oyón, los proyectos de piscicultura se ejecutan con una inversión que supera el millón y medio de nuevos soles, y que se estaría poniendo en ejecución a mediados de septiembre, beneficiando a un promedio de 600 familias. 
Explicó que los referidos proyectos productivos tienen la característica de que las propias comunidades son los gestores y las que garantizarán su sostenibilidad.  
El proyecto consiste en la instalación de la infraestructura productiva; es decir, la construcción de las piscigranjas y luego el impulso de la participación de los jóvenes en el comercio electrónico con la finalidad de promover su comercialización.  
Gonzales señaló que este proyecto permitirá aumentar las oportunidades laborales y mejorar la calidad de vida de la población beneficiada.  
De otro lado, informó que gracias a un trabajo conjunto con el Ministerio de la Producción se está fortaleciendo la presencia de los supervisores vigilantes pesqueros en el litoral de la región, lo que permite reforzar la vigilancia de la extracción ilegal de los recursos hidrobiológicos, así como atender y solucionar en lo posible los diversos problemas que afrontan los gremios de pescadores artesanales. 
Ello debido a que la embarcación artesanal Raquel, bajo sospecha que albergaba una carga de pescado de tamaño no permitido, fue intervenida la noche del miércoles en el puerto de la ciudad de Huacho.  
La intervención fue hecha por inspectores de la Dirección Regional de la Producción, como parte de la política de preservación de los recursos hidrobiológicos en la región Lima.  
El cargamento, que superaba una tonelada del recurso lorna, fue sometido al muestreo aleatorio y concluyó que de un total de 197 muestras el promedio se encontraba dentro de los estándares de las normas vigentes y por tanto dichas especies podrían ser comercializadas. 
Con la inspección en los desembarcaderos pesqueros buscamos que se respeten las normas y de acuerdo a la norma vigente del Ministerio de la Producción los peces deben alcanzar los 24 centímetros para la extracción y comercialización, señaló el inspector Luis Hirata Tejada.Temas similares: Artículo: Zonas altas de Lambayeque producirán 25 toneladas de hongos comestibles al mes AgroRural: Más de 122 mil familias campesinas se beneficiarán con proyecto Sierra Norte Unas 20 mil alpacas de zonas altas de Arequipa fueron afectadas por nieve y granizo Reforestarán zonas altoandinas de Lima con un millón de plantones En zonas como Lima Norte se pierde el 50% de agua

----------

